# How can I achieve this (pic inside) effect with acrylic paint?



## distantgalaxy

how can I make a painting like this? The description of the picture said that it was done with acrylic paint...how exactly would I go about this?

I'm very new to painting so if you could be as specific as possible it would be lovely.

Here is a link to the picture: http://i46.tinypic.com/2jferzd.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## George924

It looks like there may be some wet on wet areas...to answer your question as directly as possible! Just pick up the paints, brushes and the support and start to pay your dues as an artists and learn what works for you. what works for one may not work for another and there are no short cuts, you have to put in the time to learn the medium you are working with.


----------



## itsurrealthing

*for your consideration*

the way I have developed to get this effect is very simple if you are painting on glass. I paint on reverse, but the technique can be used on the front with a little more work. I would suggest trying it on the back. it opens up amazing possibilities for mindblowing effects that i have figured out over the last 10 years and i would be more than happy to share them with you. . You would be the first person I have shown this stuff to. ( (No one has asked!. Anyway on the front. using yongur painting as the example do the following: take whatever colors you want to wander around say red blue and black and apply a nice line int the general area and pattern you will want them the strifes should betouchind each other and you can vary the thichness of eac oa all lines randomly. so it should look like a meandering track with 3 lanes . you can also brush on a nice big FAt line or circle o or planet shape using a stiff brush that leaves brush lines. Let it dry for 15-30 minutes. Okay heres where the magic happens. take a wet sponge or what gives you the best control ( and you will need iit) and re wet the paint. within a few seconds it will start loosening up as you dab it and wiggle youer fingers , sponge whatever, on it and BAM it will crack all at once along you brush stroke lines( thinnest so it "melts" first. I have put 1/4 inch lines in a circle to make an 18 inch radiance around a sun and , after rewetting, i use my wet forarn to push a wave in and moving around pushing a wave out (see attachment) you cann slide groups of colers around., or you can split them apart and fill the breals with new colors. when it dries its as good as new. Iwhen youre finished you have to fill in between with the white . BUT, if you do reverse. just roll over every thing with you field coloer and youre through. . Oh and there is so much more. Good luck.


----------



## Kris

To me this looks like some sort of self leveling gel medium with acrylic ink. You would make a layer with the medium, then while wet apply some drops of acrylic ink (or liquid acrylic) then swirl around. Ive done this before with similar results.


----------



## CMYKgal

That's what I was thinking, too - self-leveling gel or maybe Clear Tar gel (Golden product) and possibly liquid rather than tube paints. I'm a huge fan of Golden's acrylics myself!


----------



## NanC

I know I'm a little late, but I just joined and saw your question.

In my opinion, to me it looks like acrylic pouring. I recently did several of these on canvas and the technique I used was from a Youtube vid. It's simple, it's fun and it's very pretty. You mix 50% paint, 10% water and 40% matte medium in a container, mixing it well. Then pour it on the canvas, pick up the canvas and tilt it in all different directions. The paint will move and do its own thing, making beautiful designs.


----------



## PainterKen

I saw someone in my high school do this once, 13 years ago. She poured 4 different colors from some bottles that she had mixed herself (probably water/medium, but I didn't bother to ask back then) onto the canvas, did the tilting thing that NanC mentioned, and whenever she missed a spot (near the corners), she would use a palette knife to just scoop it back up and put it on the canvas. She sold these things for arond $150 a pop...which is insane for 5 minutes of work!


----------

